# Review: Keepforest - Evolution Atlantica



## Epicomposer (May 9, 2017)

*Evolution: Atlantica* is Keepforest’s second and most recent collection of high-quality *cinematic FX *and* instruments* aimed at trailer music, film and game music composers.

"In addition to a multitude of typical *trailer-style FX* like hits, whooshes and risers, Keepforest upped the ante by adding *multi-sampled guitar patches, layered pulses *and even a *real brass section*. The concept behind Evolution: Atlantica is to provide composers with a powerful and flexible all-round *sound design tool* to quickly create state-of-the-art cinematic music. In today’s review, we’ll find out together how well Keepforest managed to realize their concept."

Read the *full review* here: *http://epicomposer.com/keepforest-evolution-atlantica-review/
http://epicomposer.com/keepforest-evolution-atlantica-review/*


----------

